# Looking for a unique costume? Roller Derby Champ!



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

I eventually gave up my gypsy idea, deeming it too much like my past pirate wench, and vampire costumes. My NEW and unique idea... roller derby champ! All you really need are some skates and some imagination. My particular costume is made up of a purple uni-tard with skirt bottom that I'm pretty sure was an ice skating costume that I got at a thrift store, then I'm using a black corset over the top to help give me some punk/ rock-a-billy flair that all the roller derby ladies seem to have. I'm using black roller skates that I purchased on line (you could use roller blades which are easier to find.) Top that off with protective gear, helmet, a number pinned to my back, and lots of band aids, fake bruises, and a black eye. Clever no?


MORE IDEAS!
This costume idea is pretty flexible to just about anything you can get in the thrift store. You could just wear athletic shorts and t-shirt instead of the full-costume I was lucky enough to find. The corset is also altogether unnecessary. Dress it up with fingerless gloves, and skull accessories. Can be done more or less comedic. If you can't find, or aren't skilled with roller skates you can always paint wheels on platforms OR buy a small child's pair and put them around your neck. A "roller derby champion" sash would also help make it more obvious. You might also want to do fake tattoos, piercings, and crazy hair. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

That sounds fun. Maybe I'll do that next year.


----------

